# Preposizione "de"



## lidia1201

Ho studiato che c'è la preposizione semplice "di", e quelle articolate: del, della, dello, dell', dei, delle, degli. Ma ogni tanto, nei testi vedo la preposizione DE. E' giusto usarla e quando si usa?


----------



## Alfry

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Ho studiato che c'è la preposizione semplice "di", e quelle articolate: del, della, dello, dell', dei, delle, degli. Ma ogni tanto, nei testi vedo la preposizione DE. E' giusto usarla e quando si usa?



Sì, ma solo in alcuni casi, esempio:

Ecco a voi i primi versi de "La Divina Commedia"

In tal caso il titolo dell'opera a cui ti riferisci inizia con un articolo per cui se vuoi citarlo con precisione devi usare de + nome opera che inizia per articolo.


----------



## claudine2006

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sì, ma solo in alcuni casi, esempio:
> 
> Ecco a voi i primi versi de "La Divina Commedia"
> 
> In tal caso il titolo dell'opera a cui ti riferisci inizia con un articolo per cui se vuoi citarlo con precisione devi usare de + nome opera che inizia per articolo.


Esatto. 
Le preposizioni semplici in italiano sono DI A DA IN CON SU PER TRA FRA. 
DE si usa quando si vuole, ad esempio, mantenere intatto un titolo.
Per usare lo stesso esempio di Alfry:
Ecco a voi i primi versi de "La Divina Commedia"
Se non si usasse il DE la frase si scriverebbe così, perdendo l'integrità del titolo dell'opera:
Ecco a voi i primi versi della Divina Commedia.


----------



## moodywop

Ormai sono diventato il portavoce ufficiale dell'Accademia della Crusca. Mi faranno socio onorario? 

Come al solito, il novantaduenne purista fiorentino Giovanni Nencioni mi sorprende con la sua giovanile apertura mentale:

Dalle edizioni o imitazioni della scrittura analitica dei testi antichi è dunque venuta l'idea che essa possa usarsi per mantenere intatti i nomi di luogo e persona o i titoli di opere preceduti dalla preposizione articolata; c'è tuttavia chi preferisce ricorrere, per lo stesso scopo, alle sole preposizioni realmente presenti nella nostra lingua, scrivendo sintetico e legato come pronuncia: _della Spezia_, _dell'Aquila_, _dei "Promessi sposi_", _nei "Promessi Sposi"_, _ai "Promessi sposi_" ecc. La soluzione di ricorrere, per la scrittura analitica, al reale _di_ invece del supposto _de_, scrivendo _di La Spezia_, _di "I promessi sposi",_ non sarebbe esauriente se non fosse estesa a tutta la serie, scrivendo anche _in "I promessi sposi", in L'Aquila_, e producendo un forte divario tra il modo scritto e il parlato, che denuncerebbe una grave insufficienza della nostra ortografia.
Riteniamo pertanto di consigliare la soluzione grafica che riproduce più fedelmente la pronuncia e che è più facile ad essere applicata da tutti.
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3947&ctg_id=44


----------



## f4bo

grazie 'prof'! 
un ripassino ogni tanto anche a noi italiani non guasta!


----------



## Moogey

Vorrei dire che il mio cognome comincia con "de" più un luogo in Italia. (Non so i termini per i vari luoghi in italia per cui non so che cos'è, sia una provincia o sia altro, ma quel che so di sicuro è che è a Toscana!)

Ad ogni modo, ci sono molte persone a america di cui il cognome comincia con "de" e sono italiani. Gli italiani d'italia riconoscono il prefisso "de" di un cognome per indicare di dov'è una persona?

Sono certo che ho fatto alcuni errori, correggetemi per favore!

-M


----------



## moodywop

Moogey said:
			
		

> Vorrei dire che il mio cognome comincia con "de" più (oppure "seguito dal nome di") un luogo in Italia. (Non so i termini per i vari luoghi in Italia per cui non so che cos'è, sia una provincia o sia altro (oppure "non so se sia una provincia o altro"), ma quel che so di sicuro  (bravissimo!) è che è a*in* Toscana!)
> 
> Ad ogni modo, ci sono molte persone a*in* *A*merica di cui il *il cui *cognome comincia con "de" e sono italian*e*. Gli italiani d'Italia riconoscono il prefisso "de" di un cognome per indicare di dov'è una persona?


 
Egregio signor M de X,

Grazie della sua gentile richiesta. Potrà trovare un elenco dei più comuni cognomi italiani con l'indicazione della loro origine qui. Per la modica cifra di $xxx possiamo fornirle informazioni più dettagliate sul cognome che Le interessa.

Distinti saluti

XXX

 

PS Il mio cognome comincia con "Di" ma non è nell'elenco A proposito, perché gli italoamericani storpiano spesso la pronuncia dei loro cognomi? Ad esempio, dicono sempre Esposìto invece di Espòsito


----------



## Moogey

Grazie mille Carlo!

Ho trovato l'elenco! E grazie per le correzioni, uso sempre "a" quando dovrei usare "in" e viceversa.

Hmm... allora non dirò l'altra parte del mio cognome, alcuni/e forer@ mi sgriderebbero, specialmente data la mia età, ma dirò che sono da Campania e il luogo in questione è in Toscana 

Purtroppo la maggior parte degli italoamericani non vogliono imparare l'italiano. Ogni membro delle famiglie spagnole per esempio sa lo spagnolo, ma nessuna famiglia (che ne so) sa parlare l'italiano  non ha senso... o in altre parole i membri delle famiglie italiane non si parlano in italiano (e non possono!)...ma anche agli americani non piace usare un accento per qualsiasi motivo.

-M


----------



## claudine2006

Moogey said:
			
		

> Grazie mille Carlo!
> 
> Ho trovato l'elenco! E grazie per le correzioni, uso sempre "a" quando dovrei usare "in" e viceversa.
> 
> Hmm... allora non dirò l'altra parte del mio cognome, alcuni/e forer@ mi sgriderebbero, specialmente data la mia età, ma dirò che sono provengo dalla Campania (sono campano) e il luogo in questione è in Toscana
> 
> Purtroppo la maggior parte degli italoamericani non vogliono (io direi "vuole" perchè il soggetto è la maggior parte che è singolare) imparare l'italiano. Ogni membro delle famiglie spagnole per esempio sa lo spagnolo, ma nessuna famiglia (che ne so ??per quanto ne so??) sa parlare l'italiano  non ha senso... o in altre parole, i membri delle famiglie italiane non si parlano in italiano (e non possono!)...ma anche agli americani non piace usare un accento per qualsiasi motivo.
> 
> -M


----------



## Moogey

Grazie claudine! Sono molto stupito che non ho fatto molti errori!

P.S. (che ne so ??per quanto ne so??) volevo dire "almeno le famiglie di cui so" ... forse anche questo non è giusto.

-M


----------



## lidia1201

Moogey said:
			
		

> Grazie claudine! Sono molto stupito che non ho fatto molti errori!
> 
> P.S. (che ne so ??per quanto ne so??) volevo dire "almeno le famiglie di cui so" ... forse anche questo non è giusto.



"Almeno le famiglie che conosco"...
"Che ne so" - ha un significato simile a "non lo so".
"Per quanto ne so" - vuol dire "quello che io so di una certa cosa (ma forse non è vero)".

Credo di avere ragione.


----------



## Moogey

Infatti lidia1201, credo anch'io che tu abbia ragione! Grazie!

-M


----------



## sabrinita85

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> "Per quanto ne so" - vuol dire "quello che io so di una certa cosa (ma forse non è vero)"


Lidia, ha lo stesso significato di "che io sappia" o "a quanto ne so", e non è sbagliato in quel contesto


----------



## lidia1201

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Lidia, ha lo stesso significato di "che io sappia" o "a quanto ne so", e non è sbagliato in quel contesto


Non ho detto che è sgagliato in quel contesto. Ho provato a spiegare la differenza tra "che ne so" e "per quanto ne so", perché io la differenza la capisco, ma forse non sapevo esprimermi in italiano  

P.S. E' giusto dire "io la differenza la capisco"?


----------



## moodywop

Moogeyboy

Dato che sei un perfezionista, suona meglio "sono stupito di non aver fatto...".

Invece di "non possono" direi "non ne sono in grado" (perché hanno dimenticato l'italiano)

Penso poi che quel "per qualsiasi motivo" sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese (for whatever reason). In italiano diremmo "qualunque ne sia il motivo" o "per un motivo o per un altro".


----------



## moodywop

lidia1201 said:
			
		

> E' giusto dire "io la differenza la capisco"?


 
E' una versione enfatica di "capisco la differenza". Alcuni degli italiani del forum la ritengono sbagliata. Io non sono assolutamente d'accordo. E' una costruzione che ha una funzione ben precisa e la uso tranquillamente


----------



## Moogey

moodywop said:
			
		

> Penso poi che quel "per qualsiasi motivo" sia una traduzione letterale dall'inglese (for whatever reason). In italiano diremmo "qualunque ne sia il motivo" o "per un motivo o per un altro".



Grazie Carlo!

Per ciò, lo so che WR elenca le espressioni composte, allora l'ho cercata e vedi! Devo cercare un modo di far qualcuno saperne!

-M


----------



## moodywop

Moogey said:
			
		

> Per ciò, lo so che WR elenca le espressioni composte, allora l'ho cercata e vedi! Devo cercare un modo di far qualcuno saperne!
> 
> -M


 
Moogey

Potrei anche sbagliarmi. Dobbiamo aprire un thread a IE. Ma lascio a te il compito. Me ne vado a letto!


----------

